# Another miscreant, crook



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2014)

This is a warning to anyone who may have dealings with Deny Jimeno, aka GoodDay on our forum. This past May, he contacted me, wanting to purchase my Phrag. Cape Sunset. Trusting person that I am (or was), I sent him the plant on May 19th with his promise of payment. His address is Albuquerque, NM, and he said the plant arrived in good condition.

After many emails and as many excuses, he still has not sent me payment. He owes me $40 -- the price he agreed on, which included shipping.

I see that he has bid on several plants in our auction but I don't know if he won any or if anyone else has had problems with him.

My lesson, of course, is don't ship plants until payment is received. Others have learned this lesson -- I am one more voice.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 8, 2014)

sorry to hear...i just don't get people like that


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear it, Dot. Didn't we have a similar problem last year with someone from Albuquerque?


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Sorry to hear it, Dot. Didn't we have a similar problem last year with someone from Albuquerque?



Here is the other trail...
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12994


----------



## John M (Dec 8, 2014)

So sorry that you got swindled, Dot. So, this piece of crap just changes his name and uses the same shipping address? I bet that had you throught it was Dennis Gomez using an alias, you'd have demanded payment first. We should all pitch in and hire a couple "enforcers" to go to his house and "express" our collective outrage!

At least it was not a $200 plant! Lesson learned. Unless you have personally developed a genuine friendship with a person over time......and you feel that you really do know them, you must always get payment in full, first. If they object and won't do it, they probably were planning to rip you off anyway.

BTW: For whatever trouble it might cause him, try contacting his local police and file a complaint for Internet fraud. If they get enough complaints, they may do something.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's the same guy Denis. Keep after him and you may eventually get your money. If necessary, let him know that you have a friend from NYC who would not mind making a trip to see him.


----------



## Ray (Dec 8, 2014)

It is simple theft-by-fraud.

Drop him a little note that your next step is contacting the Albuquerque police and the FBI (since this involves interstate trade).


----------



## AdamD (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that Dot. You may remember my exchanges with him (GoodDay). The transaction was very dicey. It seemed like he wanted me to send him plants before payment, which I absolutely would not do. I had given up on him when one day (weeks after exchanging emails) I checked my email and I had a Paypal deposit from Denny Jimeno via Dennis Gomez... I had seen that name around from other threads like this. Never again. Not to mention the whole auction fiasco as mentioned in pg. 8 of the thread Justin posted a link to.


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2014)

He has an email block


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2014)

I hate shitheads like this!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow -- I had no idea this guy is Gomez by a different name.

Unless he changes his email address, I have it and it hasn't bounced yet. So if anyone wants it...


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2014)

What state does this guy live in ?


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2014)

I know some heavy weight orchid growers lol.. seriously


----------



## Justin (Dec 9, 2014)

that is just sad.


----------



## Clark (Dec 9, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> and he said the plant arrived in good condition.



What a scumbag.


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

What city does this guy live in?


----------



## bullsie (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd make a few calls, as Ray suggested. Also, Post Office. They take a dim view of fraud via USPS.

I don't understand folks like that? How do they sleep at night? I love to trade. My collection is what it is because of it. But I have met folks who accept trade, I send out and they never do. Not nice, but I figure I lost plants but they have lost their reputation. I never stop trading with new folks though. I've met the most wonderful people (continued to be the best of orchid friends - some here on ST too) and all the hucksters in the world can't take that away from me!


----------



## AdamD (Dec 9, 2014)

troy said:


> What city does this guy live in?



Albuquerque.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 9, 2014)

bullsie said:


> I'd make a few calls, as Ray suggested. Also, Post Office. They take a dim view of fraud via USPS.
> 
> I don't understand folks like that? How do they sleep at night? I love to trade. My collection is what it is because of it. But I have met folks who accept trade, I send out and they never do. Not nice, but I figure I lost plants but they have lost their reputation. I never stop trading with new folks though. I've met the most wonderful people (continued to be the best of orchid friends - some here on ST too) and all the hucksters in the world can't take that away from me!


The reason you don't understand it, is because you don't work like they do. I had a discussion with a colleague at work once, and he told me one of his proudest moments were when he had gotten a full score on a test in high school. The funny part, he had done it through cheating. I was just looking at him and asked him how he could be proud of that score. It's not like he had learned anything during class/studying at home. *He* hadn't accomplished anything except getting away with cheating. Let's just say that we couldn't see eye to eye on this issue (he couldn't understand why he shouldn't be proud of the score).

Some people lack, whatever it is, that makes most of us incapable of doing something like this, and, unfortunately, they use this fact against others. They have no problem sleeping at night, I'm afraid.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2014)

Its called honor - an attribute obviously lacking in this individual.


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

Hhhmmm, I know some thugs in new mexico!!! Hope this guy gets wise and moves out !!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2014)

Just drag him along the ground and let the goat heads, cholla and prickly pear do a number on him :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 14, 2014)

...bet the cholla would "jump" at the chance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> ...bet the cholla would "jump" at the chance!


 :rollhappy:


----------

